# VIS Omega Air Dam help?



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

OK this is the Deal. Friday the 7th I get my car back from the shop. I just got my kit painted(Extreme Front, Sideskirts, with Drift Rear.) So on friday the 8th I head up to Sams club to get my flat repaired(I have stock tires on for winter). I get told to come back at 2pm because there tire manager deals with cars with Body kits, this way they wont get damaged. Tire gets fixed, Im all happy about to be on my way, the darn guy punched the gas to get it off the lift for some reason. The wheels hit off the ramp and the car droped. The front lip of the Air Dam cought the lift and smashed the whole front. It was 32 min from being 24 hours old and it was already broken. (Im dealing with there insurance company)

Anyways my question hear is... I was intersted in purchesing a VIS Omega front Air Dam. Could anyone give me any info on this company? Iv never heard of them, but nopi sells the front hear :

http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm... Body Components Body Part - Air Dam&vaffid=0

Does anyone know how far from the gorund this bumper comes? My car is lowered 2" on stock rims for winter, and I really dont wanna catch a piece of pavment around hear. But I need some info on it. And info would be very greatful.

Thanks.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Try this link... if this dont work Im doing something wrong.

http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm... Body Components Body Part - Air Dam&vaffid=0


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The Omega kit is extremely low, especially with the lip on. There's a bunch of pics of Sean's car on www.nwnismo.com . He rocks the Omega with a 2" drop.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Samo, do you know if it would be posible to remove that bottom lip by some means, Like if i carfully edged it off? or would that compromise the strength of the Bumper?


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Hay Samo thanks for your help about talking to Sean. He told me that the lip is removable and told me about the hight about 2 inch clearence with 2 inch lowering. I just forgot to ask him if that is with or with out the lip. Thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The lip is removable. Sean, of course doesn't drive with the lip on (actually, Sean doesn't drive at all, his GF does  ). The 2" clearance is with the lip on, otherwise it's about 4" or so. It's still very low. If you're absolutely in love with the look of the lip, check out the Sensei front. It's the same front end, sans grille, and 'compressed' with a permantently-affixed lip. NismoB14 uses that front.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

What does this sensei bumper look like? Do you have any pictures? I've been meaning to find a way to get the R33 front but keep the lip, and have never heard of the sensei bumper. A website would be nice too if you could please.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

search for the R33 front bumper, thats its other name









www.streetweaponkits.com 
www.importfan.com 

also just a little reminder: google can find almost anything


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

The R33 Front can be found hear for one place, http://www.aerotrends.com/index2.html But Streetweaponkits.com will prolly give ya better price on it.

Its not really the lip im inlove with it jsut the whole look of the omega and the way it replaces the grill. 

Im definetly geting the omega once this insurence cheak comes in.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Be forewarned, the VIS Omega kit requires removing the impact guard behind the bumper because if its shape.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Ill have to remove the impact guard? Is that illeagal? I know its unsafe. Were did you find that out, the fact you have to remove the impack guard?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, you have to remove the foam guard.
You also have to fabricate a few of the mounting locations.

It is plenty high enough without the lip, and with a 2inch drop to get around town. With the lip on, forget about it.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

So Im gonna have to remove just the Foam? Not the actually Black piece of plastic or metal? Cuz on the Erebuni extreme front that im replacing with the Omega, I had to take the foam away, but I dint have to touch that solid black safty guard or what ever it is. And by Fabricate you mean I just have to drill a few wholes in my car for it to hold right? 

And is it a pretty good fit? Or do I ahve to break out the bondo?

Thanks for all this info so far.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just the white foam thing has to be removed, not the actual bumper.

As far as the mounting locations.....

The only ones on the VIS bumper are the ones in the front wheel wells.
We added one on each side. It extends from under the corner lights to the bumper. We flatened out some L brackets, and bolted them in.
We also added two supports under the bottom/middle front.


It fits pretty damn well for a fiberglass front end. THe lights don't quite match up to the inside portion of the grill, but you can barley see it.

There are some good pics of my car up on this site, and at www.nwnismo.com if you need any other referance.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Iv seen your car there and drooled at it. I like that white. Mine is black, and black does not seem to show curve appeal to well on body kits... But the "L" bracket Idea is very intersting, I will have to do that to mine when it gets in, including doing the center supports on the bottem. 

Is there fiberglass kit thick or thin fiberglass? Ow.. and I was looking to purchace mine at nopi. its there for $230. Do you have anyother suggestions on were I should explore to buy it? 

Once again thanks for the info.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I can get you the R33 front bumper. Contact me for details


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

I cheaked out your site, its the same bumper Im looking for but I ussually stick with NOPI cuz Iv got an account there. The only way I stray from NOPI is if there is a dramatic difrence. And everywear seems to sell the bumper IM looking for, for all the same. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It is pretty thin.

The only thick fiberglass I've seen is from StreetWeapon.
That shit is like 1/4 inch thick!


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Have you ever had Erebuni or seen one of there products? If so would you say that the VIS Omega is near the same as them? Cuz I have there front on now with there side skirts, and the drift rear.( I think it blends pretty well together.) But I never knew about the Omega series, the only ones I knew about for the sentra when I got my kit was the Combat, Extreme, and Drift. If I new about the omega I prolly would have gone with the whole kit.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have the Erebuni GT-R sides, but they are urethane, not fiberglass.

All I know is that the VIS Omega front that I have is pretty damn thin.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *The only thick fiberglass I've seen is from StreetWeapon.
> That shit is like 1/4 inch thick! *


does this mean better quality? , heavier? , less likely to crack?

im thinking about getting the R33 bumper from them.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Yeah the streetweapon fiberglass is strong. There drift kits and stuff, are good fiberglass. I have the drift rear, and let me tell ya, it was hard just to flex it a little bit so I could dry fit it. But not to hard that it was trouble. Its made of (If I rembercorrectly "6oz fiberglass") thats what they told me a while back when I ordered my drift kit.

Hay 1CLNB14 the omega is not so thin that if I hit a small chunck of ice in the road, would that break it? Whats your opinion on this?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would say that the StreetWeapon fiberglass is better quality.

Phyroinstinct, hard to say if it would break or not.

It held up pretty well when we were backed into by a semi last summer.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Owtch, backed into a semi? eeee... any damage done?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Phyroinstinct said:


> *Owtch, backed into a semi? eeee... any damage done? *


i think he meant that the semi backed into them ??


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, we were parked. The semi backed into us.

It totaled the front passenger side fender. 
Busted up the Kis-Knacks crystal clear corner on that side.
Destroyed the Kis-Knacks chrome/ion projector on that side.
Shoved the projector back behind the VIS Omega grill and into the A/C condensor, which in turn was shoved into the radiator.
All of that had to be replaced.
It also chipped up the front corner of my old carbon fiber hood.
The VIS Omega front had some paint damage, and cracks in the fiberglass around the grill where the projector was forced behind it, but that's it

Total damage, well over $4000.00

I'm so glad everything was covered by insurance.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Sorry I did word that wrong(I meant "semi backed into you?").

I guess Im gonna go with the fornt for sure. Cuz I love the look of it. 

And at least the car came out alright.(It was covered an all)


----------

